# Lidl Bottled Water



## ChrisHills (Apr 25, 2016)

I was told by the supplier of my new espresso machine that the best water to use is Lidl own brand bottled water. Anybody else use this?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I use it, i dont see any difference in the cup to other brands.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The only detail I can find is that it's from Chase Spring, Staffs, if so it looks high in bicarbonate. Where else do you shop/buy water?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Used to buy ashbeck then tried the asda one but felt that left my mouth a little dry.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Used to buy ashbeck then tried the asda one but felt that left my mouth a little dry.


They're from the same source. The difference was probably due to something else.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Maybe the wife, left her now so its gone...


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I use ashbeck. I may try the lidl water out after seeing this though


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Maybe the wife, left her now so its gone...


No that would be the pain in the.................


----------



## ChrisHills (Apr 25, 2016)

Here is the label


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

OK, that's different values for what I saw, but what you have is on the soft side. It'll be hard to extract the coffee with that.

Waitrose Essential & Volvic are popular (a 50:50 mix pretty much nails the SCAA water spec).


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

From the little research I've done and little knowledge I have 34mg dry residue seems really really low. I use ashbeck which I believe is about 130 and is considered low, but I'd be interested to see the difference as from my experiments I can't tell much of a difference between ~200mg/pl to ~130 so I'd be intrigued to see if I can get a difference between ~130 and 34. May try it tomorrow actually as there's a lidl about 250 metres from my house


----------



## robinp (Feb 12, 2018)

MWJB said:


> OK, that's different values for what I saw, but what you have is on the soft side. .


I think you'll find that those values have to be multiplied by ten to get the equivalent on other labels. Most are per 1000 ml rather than per 100 ml.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

robinp said:


> I think you'll find that those values have to be multiplied by ten to get the equivalent on other labels. Most are per 1000 ml rather than per 100 ml.


Aha! Thanks good call, I didn't spot that. In that case, the Lidl is typically hard like normal UK water.


----------

